#ayatana 2009-10-27
<DanRabbit> Anyone here have decent knowledge of the Murrine engine?
#ayatana 2010-11-01
<pavolzetor> hallo, I need help with vala and desktopcouch
<pavolzetor> is there anyone capable?
<klattimer> hmm...
<klattimer> njpatel: morning
<klattimer> are we the only ones here?
<klattimer> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/669410
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 669410 in Application Menu Indicator "Wrong menu item activated in appmenu + evolution (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<klattimer> not good, just discovered this one trying to create a new calendar in evolution
<njpatel> klattimer, morning dude
<klattimer> morn
<njpatel> klattimer, yeah, seems like a french + german holiday
<klattimer> ah right
<kklimonda_>   /b 4
<fagan> Hmmm who is working on the new wiki theme
<fagan> I noticed something that could be fixed have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<fagan> there should be a bit of a boarder to the right side of the page to make sure the text doesnt go miles off the page
<achiang> hello, i'm trying to figure out how to add ayatana to bug  #667902 but am struggling a little with launchpad. can someone point me in the right direction?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 667902 in unity (Ubuntu) ""quit" option in empathy launcher icon doesn't actually quit (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667902
<achiang> i think i inadvertently added the Unity project by accident when i didn't really mean to
<achiang> oh hm, i just changed it to ayatana-design. hopefully someone can double-check and ensure the right thing happened
<fagan> achiang: all you have to do is sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop and select it on the login screen
<achiang> fagan: eh?
<fagan> oh I thought you meant that you accedently installed unity
<fagan> hehe
<achiang> fagan: i'm just trying to make sure the bug i filed is appropriately tagged as per comment #4 so the dx team can track it properly
<fagan> achiang: ayatana-design should be fine since the owner is the canonical design team so they can move it around if it needs to be moved
<achiang> fagan: thank you
<simar> Hello all
<simar> Is this considered a bug or a wishlist
<simar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/669340
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 669340 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Places (in the gnome bar) should have the option to remove devices. (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kazade> simar, I'd say wishlist
<simar> kazade, hello .. Actually i'm totally new to papercuts. I have seen similar bugs not marked as papercuts .. thats y i asked
<kazade> hmm, actually I just realized it was a papercut... I'm not sure.
<kazade> If the bug is saying that it's inconsistent that you can remove folders but not devices. Then I'd go with a bug, but as it just seems to say that it would be a nice feature I'd probably stick with wishlist
<simar> my vote for a wishlist too ... any idea to which package it should be assigned .. nautilus??
<kazade> simar, yeah
<kazade> as the places menu just shows the nautilus bookmarks I believe
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, seems this didn't make Maverick, can you merge it for Natty?  https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-appmenu/ubuntu/+merge/36757
<kenvandine> tedg, sure
<Cimi> iainfarrell: is magda in the office?
<iainfarrell> Cimi: hey chap
<iainfarrell> she's gone for the day
<iainfarrell> back tomorrow
<malte> Hi, I'm trying to port appmenu to Gentoo and I'm stuck on the GTK+ part (I'm not a gentoo developer, nor do I know C, I just like playing around with Gentoo). When I apply the 043_ubuntu_menu_proxy.patch, the build fails with the following error: http://pastebin.ca/1978783 and I can't figure out how to fix it. It would be great if anyone could help me out
<tedg> bratsche, ^
<bratsche> malte: Is there any kind of .symbols file in the Gentoo packaging?  In the deb packages I had to add the new symbols to these files.
<bratsche> Otherwise, I have no idea why this wouldn't work if the patch itself applies cleanly.
<malte> bratsche: as far as I know there isnt, except for gtk.symbols which is contained in the GTK+ package. What does the symbols file do? Most probably I can do manually, what the symbols file does. And, by the way,ubuntu_gtk_menu_shell_activate_mnemonic is added to gtk.symbols by the patch in case you assume that to be the problem
<malte> bratsche: I can even find ubuntu_gtk_menu_shell_activate_mnemonic in gtkalias.h
<malte> bratsche: nevermind, I just realised that it is obvious, I can find it there...
<malte> bratsche: so I guess some #include is missing?
<bratsche> malte: Yeah, maybe.
<malte> bratsche: I also tried applying 070_mandatory-relibtoolize.patch which has something about ubuntumenuproxy.h in it, without success
<bratsche> Oh, right.
<bratsche> malte: So try running autoreconf
<Technoviking> hello all, got a quick question
<malte> bratsche: would I need the relibtoolize patch too?
<bratsche> malte: No, because that's setup for all the Ubuntu patches.
<Technoviking> I'm design new user ranks for the forums. I was wondering if it ok in the Branding Guidelines to change the color of the Color of Friends. We usually you green to symbolize a loco mod and red for an admin
<malte> bratsche: ok, I'll try it. It will take a while, I need to figure out the gentoo way of doing it ;) thanks
<malte> bratsche: it didn't work. Still the same problem :(
<bratsche> You ran autoreconf after applying the patch?
<malte> bratsche: yes
<malte> and libtoolize is run anyway
<bratsche> malte: If you unpack the source, apply the patch, run autoreconf, then just type 'make' then does it get any further?
<malte> bratsche: I just tried adding #include "ubuntumenuproxy.h" to gtkalias.h which is ugly but makes sure the file is always included, that solved the problem but caused another one. So I at least know what the problem is. I'll try compiling manually.
<bratsche> k
<malte> bratsch: the same error occurs when compiling and running autoreconf manually
<malte> bratsche: see above
<malte> bratsche: the #include probably did not solve the problem but caused the other one before the first one. ubuntu_gtk_menu_shell_activate_mnemonic is in gtkmenushell.c, but including that file causes the build to fail, too, because of the same error and a lot of other ones. I'm lost :(
<bratsche> Let me try to build from source.
<bratsche> Okay, I see the same error.  I'm not sure what's causing it, but I'll try to find out.
<malte> thanks a lot!
#ayatana 2010-11-02
<malte> bratsche: could you find out anything?
<klattimer> kenvandine: ibus broke for me again :/
<klattimer> now it randomly shows/hides the icon
<klattimer> ... there's definitely some signal block, but I'm wondering if you released the last fix?
<malte> bratsche: could you find out anything?
<htorque> hello everyone! does an indicator icon need to be a svg image? tried a png and got that "n/a" icon.
<artir> htorque: you can create an svg from inkscape
<artir> not hard to do, and you can even convert ( I think) non vectorial graphics such as png to svg
<artir> the procedure is inefficient, is better to do a new icon from scrath, though
<bratsche> malte: Not really.
<htorque> artir, i'm creating the icon via cairo, guess i can make it output a svg
<malte> bratsche: any ideas what else I can try?
#ayatana 2010-11-03
<klattimer> kenvandine: did the tomboy fix get released properly or is it still stuck in proposed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/660525 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/627744
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660525 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Pinned notes displayed as separator lines (affected: 5, heat: 187)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<tedg> kenvandine, So what is a flickr account supposed to do in Gwibber?  I would have thought it'd show me when my contacts post photos...
<kenvandine> exactly that
<kenvandine> i assume it isn't working...
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> tedg, what version of flickr are you using?
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> gwibber that is
<tedg> kenvandine, What ever is in Maverick.
<kenvandine> that is what i was afraid of
<kenvandine> wtf
<tedg> kenvandine, 2.32.0.2
<tedg> kenvandine, It's never done anything for me though.  I'm not sure if I have it all working right...
<kenvandine> working in my stock maverick VM
<kenvandine> but not on my laptop
<kenvandine> which is trunk... so was hoping it was just broken in trunk
<kenvandine> latest photo in my VM is 2 weeks ago, but flickr says i have friends that posted just a couple days ago
<kenvandine> tedg, do you have a flickr icon in the treeview on the left hand side?
<tedg> kenvandine, No
<kenvandine> ok, same on my laptop, but i do in my VM
<kenvandine> well at least i reproduced the problem :)
<kenvandine> tedg, mind filing a bug?
<tedg> kenvandine, Sure, not quite sure what to say :)  "Flickr is broke-like" :)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> i'll understand it... and i'll fix it quickly :)
<tedg> kenvandine, bug 670412
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 670412 in Gwibber "Flickr account doesn't appear in account tree (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670412
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> tedg, please run this for me
<kenvandine> echo 'select count(*) from messages where service = "flickr";' | sqlite3 ~/.config/gwibber/gwibber.sqlite
<tedg> kenvandine, 0
<zapvandijk> hi, i had a question regarding application idicators - do these work only for gnome? has any thought been given of how it would work with tiling window managers like i3?
<tedg> zapvandijk, They mostly work in the panel -- so I'm not sure how a tilling window manager would effect them if you still had a panel.
<kenvandine> tedg, humm, and your flickr account has been setup for a while?
<zapvandijk> tedg, ah, i see - i thought the app indicators were on the window - for some reason i thought that the indicators were window-local
<kenvandine> tedg, also can you confirm you have friends on your flickr account that have posted images relatively recently?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I don't know how long... a while.
<kenvandine> i can't reproduce it in the maverick version... but did find a bug in trunk
<tedg> kenvandine, They come up on the flickr website.  TheDoctor is a contact and he just posted UDS Orlando stuff.
<kenvandine> and you put in the same username?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yes
<zapvandijk> this links (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana/Windicators) says that - windicators, are menus that appear at the trailing end of a window?s title bar, or in the panel when the window is maximized.
<kenvandine> one problem i just found is if it fails, it fails completely silently
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, so maybe it's failing and I don't know...
<kenvandine> so i could see if you had a typo in the username or something
<kenvandine> it would just return no results
<tedg> zapvandijk, Windicators is a concept that hasn't been implemented.  We hope it can use a similar API to Application Indicators, but they're not really the same.
<kenvandine> tedg, try removing the account and adding it again
<tedg> kenvandine, k
 * kenvandine is adding some error handling to that plugin :)
<kenvandine> returning an empty list on failure is just not cool!
<tedg> kenvandine, Still not seeing anything.  Could it be because I have a Yahoo! account connected to Flickr (after they got bought) and it's not an "official" flickr account?
<kenvandine> don't think so
<kenvandine> also... you shouldn't see the account in the tree
<kenvandine> but you should see the photos in the images stream
<tedg> kenvandine, Then how do I filter to see only stuff from that account?
<kenvandine> you can't :)
<kenvandine> you could before maverick...
<kenvandine> the idea is i want to get image viewing out of the gwibber client
<kenvandine> so you get "Photos" count in the messaging menu
<tedg> Hmm, then I'm not sure how to test it.  My 100 messages in the stream only goes back 4 hours.
<kenvandine> and when you click it you open shotwell to that stream
<kenvandine> ah... that is a lot of images!
<tedg> That'd be cool.  It'd still be nice to get thumbnails in the stream though.
<kenvandine> so run that sqlite query again
<kenvandine> and make sure you force a refresh first
<tedg> Still don't have anything, but I can't really tell if it's done refreshing.
<kenvandine> ah.. appmenu?
<kenvandine> using appmenus hides our progress spinner
<tedg> Yes, of course I have appmenu :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> sticking the spinner in the menu was cool for saving space... but appmenu doesn't support that :)
<zapvandijk> tedg, thanks - that makes sense.  do you know if the menubar (File, Edit, View, etc) will also be moved to maximize screen space?
<tedg> zapvandijk, yes, they'll appear in the panel instead of individual windows.
<kenvandine> tedg, flickr count still 0?
<zapvandijk> tedg, :) wow that's just like the mac!  i was assuming it would be like chrome with a window indicator on the right side of each window
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup :-/
<tedg> kenvandine, It didn't ask me for a password... is that expected?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> no auth
<kenvandine> it is just the public stream
<kenvandine> maybe that is the problem?
<tedg> zapvandijk, Heh, yes it is similar to the Mac in that regard.  Hiding all the menus in a button just...well... hides all the menus :)
<kenvandine> not public?
<tedg> kenvandine, I don't think so, I think TheDoctor's photos are public.
<kenvandine> but i wonder if your stream is
<kenvandine> what is your screenname?
<tedg> gouldtj
<kenvandine> ah... humm
<kenvandine> i get an oops page
<kenvandine> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gouldtj
<kenvandine> i guess we need some guide text in the accounts dialog explaining it is your public stream
<tedg> kenvandine, I don't want *my* public stream, I want my contacts stream, right?
<kenvandine> well the public stream is that
<tedg> Ah, okay.
 * tedg has never uploaded a photo to Flickr before
<kenvandine> flickr.photos.getContactsPublicPhotos
<kenvandine> is the API we call
<kenvandine> i actually want to expand the flickr plugin to support private and posting
<kenvandine> but that is below a ton of other things on my todo list :)
<tedg> I don't use Flickr much, but that's mostly because I don't have a client.  I'd *like* to use it more.
<tedg> So I can't say it's a priority -- but it might make my life better :)
<kenvandine> tedg, good... :(
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i am hoping we can get shotwell as a client, just using libgwibber for access
<lamalex> didrocks, Can I rename the title of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/632526 to something more of a problem statement than a solution, and mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/617483 as a duplicate?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 632526 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity should allow for 3 rows of text below program shortcuts or programs (affected: 6, heat: 109)" [Medium,Triaged]
<lamalex> didrocks, I'm more asking *should* I, than can I
<didrocks> lamalex: sure, go ahead, just keep the solution in the text though
<lamalex> didrocks, well the solution is more for the design team to decide on, but I will not edit the content of the report, just the title
<lamalex> didrocks, "File and application names in Dash become elipsized too quickly and are unreadable" ok title?
<didrocks> lamalex: the solution came after designer discussion in fact, hence the title
<didrocks> lamalex: it's in "places", but apart from that, ok :)
<seb128> lamalex, better to have key words early in the title
<lamalex> places and elipsized aren't good keywords?
<seb128> you will often have bug titles only partially display in bug lists, etc
<seb128> they are
<seb128> but "File and application names in Dash become" is probably enough to have those not displayed
<seb128> usually better to the start the other way
<seb128> like "the place elipsizing leads to..."
<seb128> ie something which tell you what the bug about reading the first 25 chars
<lamalex> seb128, Places elipsizes file and application name too soon, making them unreadable
<lamalex> names*
<seb128> seems better ;-)
<seb128> well I'm just doing some comments, take what you want from those
<seb128> just keep in mind that title can be shortened in bugs lists etc and it's nice to know what the bug is about without having to open the webpage to get the title
<lamalex> seb128, yeah
<lamalex> i think the keywords there are all in the front
<lamalex> thanks for the tips
<lamalex> davidbarth, ;)
<lamalex> davidbarth, so I'm looking at the indicators for tarmac, and there are .. a ton of different lp: projects, some of which I don't think we want tarmac for
<dbarth> woohoo
<didrocks> \o/ dbarth
<dbarth> lamalex: right
<lamalex> davidbarth, the list which I'm building from https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers is: -sound, -application, libindicator,  -me, -appmenu, -messages, -applet, -session, libindicate,
<dbarth> lamalex: the critical ones for now are probably dbusmenu, libindicator (tedg wanted to start with this one i think) libappindicator
<dbarth> lamalex: and for the indicators themselves
<dbarth> lamalex: sound will be the first to do the jump
<dbarth> ronoc: ;)
<lamalex> ah, dbusmenu! hm I guess that's not run by indicator applet developers
<dbarth> and appmenu is probably next after that
<lamalex> dbarth, what about libindicate
<tedg> lamalex, You can look at http://launchpad.net/ayatana for a list of all the projects
<lamalex> ha, long list :P
<lamalex> what is upanel?
<lamalex> is that .. the unity panel?
 * lamalex reads
<lamalex> no
<lamalex> see, ones like that don't really need tarmac set up because they're not really projects, am I right?
<tedg> lamalex, Well, upanel was supposed to be a very light indicator loader.  For things like 2d on ARM boards.
<tedg> lamalex, It works okay right now, but it needs a GTK patch for right align before it'll really work.
<lamalex> ok
<Technoviking> afternoon all
<Technoviking> is there a place to gran a copy of the universal header?
<Technoviking> for Ubuntu webpages?
<nigelb> Technoviking: #ubuntu-website :)
<tedg> klattimer, Did you ever find anything about your indicator-appmenu memory bug?  I don't see any lost timers :-/
<klattimer> tedg: nope :/
<klattimer> just that today it hit 8% of 2Gb and I thought, hmm, wonder how ted's doing finding that loose timer
<tedg> klattimer, The only timer is the registration one, and it'd put a bunch of info in your ~/.cache/indicator-applet-appmenu.log if it was unhappy.
<klattimer> is there any chance the timer is getting started twice
<klattimer> ?
<klattimer> tedg: just checked top
<klattimer> and i'm at 7% of 2Gb
<klattimer> so that's nearly 200Mb
<klattimer> cannot be right!
<tedg> klattimer, It's in _init() so it seems very unlikely it's being started twice...
<klattimer> tedg: is it possible that it's in bamf?
<klattimer> I have a bunch of failed lookups from bamf in my log file
<klattimer> that's about it
<tedg> klattimer, Possible.  But, I don't know as much about that :)
<klattimer> do you have a bug report?
<klattimer> I'll file one if you like
<klattimer> as I'm the one experiencing it
<klattimer> also, this is on gnome panel, maybe there's an issue with the panel applet?
<tedg> klattimer, Sure.  Can you do a "killall indicator-applet-appmenu ; valgrind /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader /usr/lib/indicators/3/libappmenu.so" and see if that finds anything first?  Note: Do not interact with the window, bad focus things will happen :)
<klattimer> tedg: actually it's the applet process which is growing
<tedg> klattimer, Possible, but it doesn't do very much.
<tedg> Yeah, but the .so is loaded into the applet -- so it's likely in the .so.
<klattimer> tedg: ^^ above line
<klattimer> indicators/3/...
<klattimer> not 4
<klattimer> :)
<tedg> Oh, forgot the bump there.
<klattimer> also, /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader <-- not found
<seb128> you can get the memory use detail for the process in gnome-system-monitor for example
<seb128> it should tell you what .so is using a lot
<tedg> klattimer, apt-get install libindicator-tools
<klattimer> tedg running now
<klattimer> tedg: should the window change when I change focus?
<klattimer> or is it meant to be showing a 0px application window?
<tedg> klattimer, It should change menus.
<tedg> klattimer, It might not get the well-known-name if you've got the applet still running.
<klattimer> tedg: other applet killed but no menus ever showed up
<klattimer> also, only 118 bytes lost after an hour
<klattimer> so that doesn't seem to be a realistic test
<tedg> klattimer, :(  I'm surprised no menus ever showed up though.
<tedg> Anything on the command line about it?
<klattimer> tedg: nothing output
<klattimer> oh hang on
<klattimer> ok, I think that was my bad
<klattimer> I still had the 3 in the command line
<klattimer> gngngngng
<klattimer> never mind, rerunning now, but still doesn't show any actual menus
<klattimer> oh, menu's have now started showing up
<klattimer> :D
<klattimer> all is good
<tedg> Now I'm a little concerned that it lost 118 without loading an indicator....
<Technoviking> Do people think it would be ok to use the Dark Purple #2c001e instead on the warm grey #aea79f for the one menu in the forums
<Technoviking> it is much easier to read
<jcastro> klattimer: heya, if you have time, don't forget about deluge indicator please. :)
<tedg> Technoviking, Not sure on the requirements there, perhaps the people in #ubuntu-website would know more?
<klattimer> jcastro: I'll keep it in mind, ibus has been kicking my ass
<klattimer> is this a personal request?
<klattimer> :)
<jcastro> klattimer: more of a "upstream has been hoping for us to get something to them for a while now" kind of request
<jcastro> and yeah, I also use it. :D
<DanRabbit> jcastro: what are we using?
<jcastro> DanRabbit: I'm talking about an appindicator for deluge
<DanRabbit> jcastro: oh I see
<klattimer> jcastro: I'll see what I can do, sense left it mostly done afaik
<klattimer> and a break from ibus would be nice
<jcastro> klattimer: right, I was counting on the fact that this one won't motivate you to kill yourself and it'd be a good break. :D
<jcastro> klattimer: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg04090.html
<jcastro> klattimer: I think an indicator one from you about every other week would be a good idea
<jcastro> just a report on how things are going, what you need help testing, etc.
<lamalex> tedg, where does dbus-test-runner come from?
<lamalex> I'm trying to run make check on dbusmenu but it fails with a missing dbus-test-runner
<lamalex> another project?
<lamalex> nm, I googled :P
<tedg> lamalex, Yeah, it's a little tricky to find.
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you have on your TODO list to get dbus-test-runner into the archive?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> tedg, might be good to file a bug and assign it to me though :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Where do new packaging bugs go?  On ubuntu?
<kenvandine> same as always ?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> file it against something that needs it
<kenvandine> and once the package exists i'll switch it
<lamalex> tedg, I'm setting up tarmac for indicator stuff, you're going to see a lot of lp spam from me. Sorry
<tedg> lamalex, No issue.  Thanks for doing it!  :)
<tedg> kenvandine, bug 670632
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 670632 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "Needs dbus-test-runner in the archive to run "make check" (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670632
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> lamalex, good stuff!
<lamalex> just needs uploading though right? There's already packaging and stuff
<tedg> lamalex, Well, usually the distro team likes to make the packaging good rather than "ted quality" ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<lamalex> haha
 * kenvandine wasn't going to say that :)
<kenvandine> tedg, like the copyright file... people care about that :)
 * kenvandine thinks it is a little silly
<tedg> kenvandine, The debian guys have some new automatic format for it.  They changed a bunch of packages.
<tedg> kenvandine, Actually I think davidm was the one pushing for that.  He had to do a license audit for a customer at some point, and decided we really need a machine readable format :)
<lamalex> hmm, so i dont understand these tests. lots of gassertions are failing, can the tests fail?
<lamalex> tedg, ^
<tedg> lamalex, Hmm, no, that'd be bad.
<lamalex> hah
<tedg> lamalex, In dbusmenu right?
<lamalex> tedg, yes
<tedg> lamalex, hmm, pastebinit?
<lamalex> the tests are passing, but lots of errors/warning about assertions failing
<lamalex> a lot to pastebin, hold on let me dump it into a file
<tedg> lamalex, Oh, warnings, those are fine.
<tedg> lamalex, There are a bunch that are useful if you're doing an app (like can't connect) but for the tests they're kinda stupid.
<lamalex> how do you make a test fail?
<lamalex> I want to make sure that this does the right then when the tests dont pass
<tedg> I don't know, I only write perfect code :)
<tedg> Look at the proxy test and remove one of the proxies.
<lamalex> hah
<lamalex> tedg, will returning 0 from test-glib-proxy-client be the same as a test failure?
<tedg> lamalex, No, returning a 1 should be a failure.
<lamalex> right
<lamalex> that's what I meant
<lamalex> but I was looking at a 0
<lamalex> hmm it just causes a hang :\
<tedg> lamalex, Hmm, the timeouts in that test may be longer.
<lamalex> ok ill just wait and see it it keeps going
<lamalex> tedg, I can't get these tests to fail, I think you're doing something wrong..
<tedg> lamalex, :(  That sucks.  They've failed before :)
<tedg> lamalex, My fault...
<tedg> lamalex, The proxies are calling dbus-test-runner with "--ignore-return"
<lamalex> ha
<tedg> lamalex, I gave you bad test to play with, sorry.
<lamalex> that explains that
<lamalex> why would you have them doing ignore return
<tedg> lamalex, For instance if you want to reuse a binary that would fail, but you don't care.
<tedg> Also, the test-runner won't block waiting on the return value of processes that it doesn't care about.
<lamalex> so what do I do to have the tests legitimately run, take that out? That's not so good for automated branch landing
<tedg> That is legit.  The person doing the check is the client, it's just ignoring the returns of the proxies.
<lamalex> Ok, I want to force failure- what do I do
<tedg> lamalex, You could tell dbus-test-runner to --invert-return
<lamalex> tedg, what about in the case of legitimate failure, will this actually fail if a test fails? (although I don't understand how a test fails)
<tedg> lamalex, Hey, I need to run.  Drop me an e-mail and I'll try to answer it tonight.  I'm traveling tomorrow so I probably won't get to anything from tomorrow until the evening as well :-/
<lamalex> ok ill send on right now- if you can do it before you leave i'd appreciate it
<tedg> lamalex, Do a make test-glib-proxy and then vi test-glib-proxy and you can see how the command line is setup.
<tedg> Will do.  'night!
#ayatana 2010-11-04
<aday> JanC: of the Borchardt variety?
<JanC> no
<aday> JanC: ha ha. ok
<JanC> I think he's JanCBorchardt or something like that on IRC
<JanC> right, and accordign to my grep he hasn't been on-line here since 2010-10-17  ;)
<aday> JanC: i was hoping he might have shortened his nick :) thanks for the info
<seb128> klattimer, you didn't have any detail on the leaks in your valgrind log?
<klattimer> seb128: no, I just ran a standard valgrind to ensure that I wasn't talking crap to tedg
<klattimer> but there's a a definite leak, I'm re-running with leak check full now and will upload a more complete log at the end of the run
<seb128> well valgrind should display a summary of all the leaks before exiting
<seb128> ok
<klattimer> I'm gonna leave it going all day so we get a better result
<seb128> klattimer, well usually all day give extra logs to read but nothing better
<seb128> I would do a 15 minutes run to start
<seb128> it might spot the obvious issues already
<klattimer> seb128: OK
<seb128> then you can run it for a day to see if anything else shows up on that time
<klattimer> well it's running now
<klattimer> I'll leave it going until 11
<klattimer> UK time
<seb128> ok
<klattimer> seb128: the full valgrind is up
<klattimer> and I think it's coming from the menu icons
<seb128> klattimer, would be nice to do the same with the debug symbols for dbusmenu and gtk
<seb128> and libpng
<seb128> klattimer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash has details on how to set up the ddeb source if you don't have one
<klattimer> seb128: yeah I noticed those symbols were missing
<klattimer> I'll install them and re-run
<seb128> thanks
<klattimer> seb128: running now
<klattimer> ... and now back to deluge
<Cimi> dbarth: new nick?
<kenvandine> dbarth, i think the indicator-me problem is somehow related to the focus event problems that klattimer is fighting with in ibus
<kenvandine> the first time the mouse goes into the entry, entry_focus_grab_cb gets called
<kenvandine> then every other time the mouse goes in, entry_focus_out_cb
<kenvandine> there is never a focus-in
<kenvandine> klattimer, does that sound similar to what you are seeing in ibus?
<seb128> kenvandine, klattimer: could one of you review the patches on bug #653995?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 653995 in liferea (Ubuntu) "reversed order of items in indicator applet and missing icons (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653995
<seb128> the merge request seems buggy but the bug has 2 patches attached as well
<kenvandine> klattimer, do you have time for that?
<lamalex> I really want unity to stop maximizing my windows
<klattimer> seb128: kenvandine just got back from lunch sorry
<klattimer> I'll take a look at them now
<seb128> thanks
<klattimer> seb128: one concern
<klattimer> the GdkPixbuf isn't freed
<klattimer> and probably should be at some point
<klattimer> but the time that it requires freeing is on application close so it's kinda a hmm-mmm-hrrr-har thing
<seb128> right
<lamalex> ugh I am so sick of osx comparisons/complaints
#ayatana 2010-11-05
<lamalex> njpatel, do you have any insight as to where I should start for testing automation dbus api?
<lamalex> njpatel, do you think that just exposing each ui element over dbus with a click () etc. method is a fair enough approach?
<lamalex> njpatel, like putting each Launcher on the bus with Click (), Drag (), whatever else
<lamalex> then mago/QA can just iterate over the bus objects and call click and make sure whatever it looks like after the operation is true
<lamalex> dbarth_, ^
<njpatel> lamalex, no
<njpatel> lamalex, we're not doing that
<njpatel> lamalex, ATK will let us do that properly, having a way to do actions over dbus is not really the right thing there
<lamalex> hm.. I thought that's what I was tasked with hooking up while we wait for ATK
<njpatel> i'm pretty sure that's not what rick wants, but let me make sure
<tedg> lamalex, Hey, did my mail answer you dbus-test-runner questions?
<lamalex> tedg, yes thanks
<lamalex> all good
<tedg> Sweet!  So do we have a tarmac to land on? :)
<lamalex> eh not exactly yet
<lamalex> i can't figure out the chroot stuff
<lamalex> but prettty close
<danyR> hello everyone. I've a question: so, if I wanted to create an ubuntu-mono style icon, where could I find some guidelines and specs?
<tedg> DanRabbit, ^
<DanRabbit> danyR: there currently are none >.<
<danyR> DanRabbit: that's bad :(. Something like your Elementary spec on dA would be very useful
<DanRabbit> danyR: There are plans for a public spec. It just needs to be created and approved :p
<danyR> but I guess it'll be different with the new icon theme, or is it gonna keep the current mono style?
<DanRabbit> danyR: That's also something that is kind of up in the air.
<danyR> DanRabbit: Hmm, I'm sure George Clooney can give me an answer on that.
<DanRabbit> danyR: +1
#ayatana 2010-11-06
<m4n1sh> join #nonameconf
<ssickert> bratsche: ping
<bratsche> pong
<ssickert> bratsche: hey, maybe you can help me out
<ssickert> bratsche: I'm looking for a way to implement this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana/ProgressIndication
<ssickert> bratsche: however this requires special menu items
<ssickert> bratsche: a GtkProgressbar for instead
<bratsche> Yes.
<bratsche> ssickert: I probably can't help you with this today, but can you drop me an email?
<ssickert> bratsche: of course
<ssickert> bratsche: at which address?
<bratsche> bratsche@gnome.org I guess.
<bratsche> But whatever, I'll read it anywhere you send it. :)
<ssickert> :)
#ayatana 2011-10-31
<GeorgeJ> Hello
<GeorgeJ> I'm having some issues with Unity on a new ubuntu install. The ctrl+alt+up/down do not work for switching workspaces. And ctrl+alt+left/right bring up a non-themed window for switching workspaces. How could I get the normal behavior again? This is a fresh install of ubuntu, and I've got this issue since the first boot.
<GeorgeJ> Clicking the "Workspaces" icon on the taskbar does bring up the workspaces, just that the keybinds do not work
<GeorgeJ> Also, Alt+tab doesn't seem to work as intended either
<GeorgeJ> Neither does window snaping/auto resizing. What could be wrong? Unity seems to be broken for me, on a fresh Ubuntu 11.10 install
<kamstrup> GeorgeJ: are you running unity2d or unity3d?
<GeorgeJ> It's a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10. So unity2d I would guess
<GeorgeJ> I have not installed compiz or anything else
<GeorgeJ> No keybinds seem to work apart from the "windows key"
<GeorgeJ> Ctrl+Alt+Numpad also does not work
<GeorgeJ> I've tried puring unity and installing it again, unity --reset, nothing works
<GeorgeJ> Oh, if it helps. It all worked on the live cd. However, once Ubuntu was installed, Unity broke. Could this perhaps be due to updates?
<GeorgeJ> http://askubuntu.com/questions/70223/no-window-snapping-on-fresh-install seems to have a simmilar problem. I also have an nVidia video card.
<GeorgeJ> How could I check what unity I'm running?
<GeorgeJ> I require no fancy effects. Just want Unity to be able to handle my workspaces. Could this be a keybinding issue?
<kamstrup> GeorgeJ: you can run this in a terminal: "ps aux | grep compiz"
<kamstrup> if you get more than one line then it is unity3d
<kamstrup> else u2d
<GeorgeJ> kamstrup: Sorry, was away. compiz is not running
<GeorgeJ> Is that the problem, do I need unity3d for those effects?
<GeorgeJ> But it is started, hmmm. Something's odd here
<GeorgeJ> Compiz is complaining that it canot find GLX, and I get: "Compiz (opengl) - Fatal glXCreateContext failed"
<GeorgeJ> I get this while running unity --replace
<kamstrup> GeorgeJ: sounds like you may not have the drivers working?
<GeorgeJ> kamstrup: Yeah, I'm runing optimus
<GeorgeJ> Trying to get it working now
<kamstrup> GeorgeJ: ah... optimus is causing some odd troubles
<kamstrup> GeorgeJ: i have it here as well
<kamstrup> GeorgeJ: my solution was to disable optimus in the bios and either run solely on the integrated (intel) or discrete nvidia
<GeorgeJ> kamstrup: I managed to fix it. I installed irnohide and disabled the nvidia driver
<GeorgeJ> And I enable nvidia on demand
<kamstrup> GeorgeJ: ok, cool :-)
<GeorgeJ> I can't disable from bios since I dualboot, and sometimes game in window
<beevvy> Hi all. How do I set global menu for a Qt app in Unity? I tried to do this on Oneiric but usual parentless QMenuBar which works well on OS X didn't work here. Currently if any of the app's windows besides the one which owns the menubar has focus, there is no global menu at all.
#ayatana 2011-11-01
<jo-erlend> isn't a-c+5 supposed to maximize applications?
<jo-erlend> oh. Perhaps I've misunderstood that one. It's so center it. Feels kinda odd that it starts out being maximized, but not integrated with the panel like it normally is when maximized.
<Takyoji> Is there any workaround from keeping the Unity interface from being overlaid upon a fullscreen game?
<Takyoji> (or even screensavers, or several other things)
<Takyoji> Or some way that I could just kill Unity temporarily, and restore it via a virtual tty (Ctrl+Alt+F#)
<thumper> morning people
#ayatana 2011-11-02
<cwillu_at_work> smspillaz, sorry to keep pinging you (once every two weeks amounts to a lot of pings given sufficient polling users), but are the lazy positioning fixes available in -proposed or such yet?
<smspillaz> cwillu_at_work: I think so
<cwillu_at_work> smspillaz, and if I say my windows are still moving non-lazily? :p
<smspillaz> tell me what circumstances it happens in and I will try and have a look
<smspillaz> I am on exam leave though
<cwillu_at_work> smspillaz, well, effectively all circumstances; easier to describe when it works right
<cwillu_at_work> when a new window opens, it'll move fluidly until it touches an edge, is minimized/restored, etc; at which point it moves choppily
<cwillu_at_work> if I use my gaming mouse, it's choppy to the point of not actually updating at all while the mouse is moving
<cwillu_at_work> on the touchpad, it's merely slow
<cwillu_at_work> also, the mouse pointer still goes out of sync with the window when moving it rapidly
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., if I shake the mouse a bit when dragging the title bar, the mouse pointer will end up 20-40 pixels above the window
<cwillu_at_work> also, when moving a "slow" window, the whole screen locks to the same framerate: if I'm watching a movie and move a terminal window, the movie window will only update when the terminal window appears at the new location.  On the mouse I mentioned before, I can prevent anything on the screen from updating for as long as I like by continuing to move the mouse
<jo-erlend> yes, I've seen this too, but not often and I have no idea why it happens.
 * cwillu_at_work jumps up and down at smspillaz 
<cwillu_at_work> see!  see!  I'm not crazy!
<jo-erlend> :)
<cwillu_at_work> (right?)
<smspillaz> cwillu_at_work: sorry, I'm just really tired right now
<cwillu_at_work> no worries
<smspillaz> (had a nap)
<cwillu_at_work> there's a pill for that :p
<smspillaz> yeah uh
<smspillaz> had a bit of a caffeine freak-out last week
<smspillaz> need to avoid that for a while
<cwillu_at_work> there's... a healthier pill than that...
<cwillu_at_work> anyways :p
<cwillu_at_work> also, black tea;  has extra goodness that takes the edge off the caffeine
<cwillu_at_work> smspillaz, is this still kinda sorta a known problem (in the sense of you've got a pretty good idea why it's still doing it despite the recent fixes)?
<cwillu_at_work> if it's a known quantity, I won't bother diving into the code again, but if it's a mystery at this point, I will (if only to gain some diagnostic info that might give you an idea what's going wrong)
<smspillaz> cwillu_at_work: I know why it happens, but it is annoying to trace down
<smspillaz> because the API is broken in a certain sense
<cwillu_at_work> smspillaz, this is what happens when you implement a shell as a compiz plugin? :p
<smspillaz> it will be fixed properly for P when I finish my work to add proper plugin position offsets
<smspillaz> cwillu_at_work: no, not really, this has always been a problem for compiz
<smspillaz> it just manifested itself in different ways before
<cwillu_at_work> fair enough
<cwillu_at_work> however, I would like you to imagine that every time you ever moved a window, you couldn't see where it was going until you dropped it :p
<smspillaz> I have seen this before
<cwillu_at_work> smspillaz, don't you hate that feeling when you really really want to yell at somebody, but there's nobody around with a sufficient share of guilt for them to deserve it? ;p
<smspillaz> meh
 * smspillaz gets paid to be yelled at
<smspillaz> I only code for fun
<cwillu_at_work> I mean this more in a "futility" sense
<smspillaz> I'll check what's in proposed
<smspillaz> cwillu_at_work: its not in proposed yet
 * cwillu_at_work sputters politely :p
<cwillu_at_work> get some sleep
<smspillaz> cwillu_at_work: you can build what *will* be in proposed in a few days (probably when didrocks gets back from uds), with something like
<smspillaz> bzr branch lp:~smspillaz/compiz/compiz.SRU1-1
<cwillu_at_work> okay
 * cwillu_at_work got lost in a maze of bzr branches a few weeks ago
<smspillaz> cd compiz.SRU1-1
<smspillaz> bzr bd
<smspillaz> cd ../build-area
<smspillaz> dpkg -i *.deb
 * cwillu_at_work builds
<cwillu_at_work> building on an atom processor is fun!
 * cwillu_at_work installs
 * cwillu_at_work uninstalls compiz-kde... :/
 * cwillu_at_work reboots
<cwillu_at_work> (because I felt like it)
<cwillu_at_work> smspillaz, nack
<cwillu_at_work> smspillaz, movement still gets choppy, and I can still get the mouse cursor out of sync with the window when dragging it around
 * om26er confirmes
<cwillu_at_work> om26er, you just build from that branch as well?
<om26er> oh no, oops just the general case :/
<mhr3> kamstrup, for example i was talking to david and he said that he has to do the filters-changed and stripping magic in each and every scope
<kamstrup> mhr3: i guess the heart of the issue is that we ought to capture the filter state into the LensSearch, right?
<mhr3> yea, that would be nice
<kamstrup> mhr3: incidentally, the upcoming tree-index branch of dee includes a DeeAnalyzer which has powerful text processing capabilities :-)
<mhr3> i would sure like to see that easily integrate-able there :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: the question is if we can meaningfully capture the state of the filters when we create the LensSearch...
<kamstrup> mhr3: I am not sure we can...
<mhr3> i need to look at it
<Amaranth> dang, no DBO or jaytaoko to poke to look at my merge request ;)
<beevvy> Hi. I sent a message titled "Unity global menu and Qt" to the ayatana-dev ml this Monday. Why it isn't shown in the list's public archive?
#ayatana 2011-11-03
<jo-erlend> cwillu_at_work, oh, I just had an issue like yours, but my desktop has become almost unusable.
<jo-erlend> I hope someone will stop all development soon, and focus on pure bug hunting, because otherwise, there is no hope.
<danbeam> Anybody know where I'd be able to find good doc on integrating native apps with Unity?  I'd like to add a download progress bar to Chromium.
<danbeam> Also, the API documentation link on http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/unity/ is broken (404'ing -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.04/GIR/C/Unity-3.0.html)
<Toidi> Good evening
<Toidi> Is there any bugs with dual displays with applications maximized? My dock/taskbar/menu bar/etc does not appear, but if I click where an icon should be it executes the app or switches to the desired app
<FractalBobz> Hello all. Just dropping in randomly to find out about Unity, also I have a question about who I would contact to report broken links on the site.
<FractalBobz> Ah, too early?
<ederico> hello, I'm experiencing a problem with Unity, I'm running it in Ubuntu 11.10. Applications are not showing up in the Unity dash. I had even used unity --reset in the terminal but the same problem resurfaced anyways. I wonder if this is a bug, and if so, how do I report it? If there is a solution to this problem, what is it? Please. Thanks beforehand.
<FractalBobz> ederico: hi. I'm not sure how awake the channel is.
<ederico> FractalBobz: Seems dead to me. I wouldn't know, never used it before.
<FractalBobz> ederico:yup.... Looks kinda dead.
<Saviq> if a menubar from Firefox is missing a menu (cross-unity, so to speak), which dbusmenu-something will that probably belong to?
<thumper> morning
#ayatana 2011-11-04
<Toidi> Anyone around?
<staticd> I wanted to try implement a window switcher for unity similar to the GNOME shell overview.
<staticd> may be combine the features of the workspace switcher(Super+s) and the window chooser (alt+shift+up)
<staticd> Can anyone direct me to the source files for these two ?
<staticd> I downloaded the unity source but the workspace switcher doesnt seem to be in unity.( I might be wrong)
<Amaranth> dbarth: Just to make sure it doesn't fall off the radar can you make sure Jason or Jay take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-graphics-wg/nux/nux-gles2/+merge/81034 at some point?
<Angelo> Hi!
<Angelo> How could I know which package contains the bug that I found?
<Angelo> to try and fix it
#ayatana 2011-11-05
<Industrial> I changed the default windowmanager of Unity2d to compiz instead of metacity, so that I can easily use compiz settings for keybinds and use the Scale and desktop wall plugins.
<Industrial> This also enabled the mouse screen corner functionality again for me (it didnt work in unity)
<Industrial> But there's one thing I can't seem to change; The keybindings for the bar on the left.
<Industrial> I'd like to remove the win + 1/2/3/4/s/t keybinds, is that possible?
<Industrial> I prefer to use those for switching to a workspace (and + shift for moving a window)
<jo-erlend> You currently have to log out and back in for changes to lenses to take affect. Is that intentional, or can we expect that do be updated dynamically in 12.04?
<jo-erlend> doesn't seem too user friendly to me.
#ayatana 2011-11-06
<danbeam> Anybody here know how I'd start a launcher item with a different $DISPLAY, i.e. with Xephyr?  I need to debug a segfault with gdb and just attaching to the process and trying to debug a breakpoint blocks my whole desktop.  Would just adding :1 in front of the command in the .desktop file work?  I'm trying to fix download progress for the launcher icon in Chromium on Ubuntu 11.10.  Any help would be appreciated.
<danbeam> adding DISPLAY=:1 **
<danbeam> (guess not...)
